# Tiger Wrap



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is pictures of my first tiger wrap. I have taken pictures in stages. It was amazing how well it turned out. I used 3 colors on the bottom layer. (Black, Orange, and Yellow) I used 3 strands on the top with 2 of the strands to be removed. It is very easy to do. The biggest part of the time is letting it set up with the flex coat between layers.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

very good looking thread work! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome threadwork there.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice work Cheri,:bowdown now you can start on my two new rod,s :clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome , have to try this next few days. What size threaddid youuse for the sacrifice thread?


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

I used "C" thread through out.


----------



## Bill Ballou (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice. Noticed wrapping top layed spools go right to rod with no tension. Same thing on first layer? Maybe my next wrap-Bill


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good! Have fun with the new blanks!!!


----------

